# Aurora Hunchback Restoration Finished!



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

My childhood kit cleaned up nicely. I soaked off two layers of old, dried, brushed on paint with Simple Green concentrate. I changed the SG bath half way through as it was getting gunky with lifted off paint. An overnight soaking took the rest of the paint off, and just some easy scrubbing with a tooth brush revealed the clean, bare, plastic.










It wasn't too hard to break apart the major glue joints and reattach everthying a bit better. I was proud of myself, as a kid I didn't get any glue on the outside of the model. Only the tiny rings where the arm ropes meet the wrist shackles were globbed up with glue and paint. I made new rings, and fixed one of the big rings that attach to the base, using stretched sprue and Evergreen rod.

The model was primed with Plastikote brown spray primer and hand painted with Vallejo and Vallejo Panzer Aces paints. The Panzer Aces flesh color paint matched the old Pactra paint I used as a kid. I based the colors on my two original paint jobs, green top and blue pants with purple shoes. The rust on the iron parts was done with the Panzer Aces rust set. It took one day to paint him up.





































I might add some lighter orange to the name plate lettering, but basically he is finished. :hat:


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Perfect. The face is the best I've seen, and I like the drybrush of the "chest mat" hair. Really superior work!


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice, I like the green, blue, violet colors used in the clothing. Flesh tones ain't to shabby either.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

i would be very proud to have painted the kit like this!.. It is just a superb build and paint job - i especialy like the feet colour.. and the shade of green that has been chosen!..


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

A great job and I assume will be on display in the shop? The face is perfect and that goes for the rest of it as well. You guys are reminding me I need to get back out in the workshop and get busy, I have been a bit remiss over the last few days but my Spock is getting there. I need to pop through the store again soon and see it and your other new ones on the display shelf.

Bob K.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks y'all. Yes he is in my shop on a shelf. He hadn't been displayed in a good 25-30 years. 

The colors used were:

Shirt: Andrea AC56 Aviation Green mixed with some Vallejo 077 Lime. Vellejo 922 USA 
Uniform would do instead of the Andrea color.

Pants: Vallejo 844 Deep Sky Blue mixed with 867 Dark Blue Grey

Shoes: Vallejo 945 Magenta mixed with Andrea AC21 Basic Blue (just a nice medium blue)

Face: Vallejo Panzer Aces 341 Flesh Base, 342 Highlight Flesh, Vallejo 941 Burnt Umber

Pedestal: Vallejo 941 Burnt Umber, 880 Khaki Grey, 916 Sand Yellow

Ironwork Vallejo Train Color 73003 Steel with Vallejo Panzer Aces 301 Light Rust, 302 Dark Rust, 303 Yellowish Rust

I compared the kit again, closely, to the Polar Lights remake. There are subtle differences, most likely done to keep people from passing off the remake as an original. The differences I noted are: waist rope in the Aurora kit is pretty flat and straight, while the PL kit rope undulates up and down, the Aurora kit has a wart on Quasi's chin but the PL kit moved the wart to his cheek, and the vertical wood grain along the edge of the pedestal, above and below the iron brown, is much finer in the Aurora kit than the PL kit. Other than that, the rest of the details are really about the same, and one kit is not particularly crisper than the other that I could tell.

I forgot to include this photo of the base detail


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow. Awesome build. The close-up photo really shows your skill with the realistic rust and the fine work of the wooden floor. Even the rope shows how you used multiple colors to achieve the effect. Beautiful.


----------



## F1Racer (Oct 11, 2010)

Agreed. The rust and the wood effect is superb. Nice skills and the model is excellent !


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Beautifully done, and excellent detailing work! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Really nice resto...there must be something special about this kit that gives so many of us a warm feeling...I know I'll be working on my 4th go-around on Quasimodo soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Fine job, rk! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

really nice paintjob on an old classic kit. I like the detailing as well, the rusting is nice a subtle. Flesh tones are just right for a hunchback who would have hide in the shadows and not gone out in the light of day.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Just spotted your finished product...very nice restoration job!

Great detailing!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

just came back around to the site that is 1 $%^& of a good job


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Beautiful Restore job done on the Hunchback:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Great job!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Beautifully done resto djnick!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Excellent work on cleaning up the ropes too!!

Chris.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I really like your use of drybrush and washes on this kit! Thanks for posting the close-ups of the face.


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

As it happened I was able to watch the Anthony Quin version last night. Althoough more colorful than others, but good overall, I happen to notice the pants were black and the shirt was light yellow or buff colored, But that was probally due to the director wanted to contrast with the darker shade of quinn. BTW Gina Lololabridger was some nice looking as Esmeralda.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Amazing work and the detailing is amazing!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Cool !


----------

